# Goofy or Regular - help!



## Eli_liz (12 mo ago)

I’ve always wanted to snowboard since I was a kid, and this year I’m trying to make it actually happen. Unfortunately I’ve realized that I’m quite scared and thus progressing quite slowly (which is frustrating because I want to do it so badly!).

A few years ago I went with a friend, determined I was regular, and had a great time. This year at age 23, I went for 4 days to the Pyrenees. I rented a board and asked for regular. I’m not sure if something got lost in translation or if I had just forgotten and not been told which foot is forward, but I ended up always strapping in my right foot first and going down the slope that way too. I had classes every day there and they were a disaster for a lot of reasons and I essentially got kicked out of beginner for not being good enough. Anyways I’ve now taken 3 classes at an indoor slope and ride with my right foot forward. Yesterday the instructor told me that was “goofy” and I was confused because I thought I was regular. Well after some reading, I’m definitely right foot dominate and should ride regular.

Should try to switch my footing? Or should I just continue with goofy? I’m afraid if I switch, I’ll feel unbalanced and afraid again; but maybe riding goofy is making it more difficult for me? Really appreciate any advice!!


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Have you tried the usual tests to find if you are regular or goofy? I think best one is to know which foot you use to stay on a skateboard and ehich foot you use to push. The one in the skate is your front foot. 
Note that regular means that your front foot is the left.

Aside from this, how can you get kicked out a course for beginners? Having people notvgood at snowboarding in a beginner course is to be expected...


----------



## Eli_liz (12 mo ago)

Maya said:


> Have you tried the usual tests to find if you are regular or goofy? I think best one is to know which foot you use to stay on a skateboard and ehich foot you use to push. The one in the skate is your front foot.
> Note that regular means that your front foot is the left.
> 
> Aside from this, how can you get kicked out a course for beginners? Having people notvgood at snowboarding in a beginner course is to be expected...


I don’t skateboard or anything similar, but with the push test I catch myself with my right foot and I always step first with my right too. I knew I was regular but forgot that meant I should put my left foot forward on the board, so I’ve been unintentionally practicing goofy and now idk if I should switch or stay!🤦‍♀️

I too was surprised to get kicked out of a beginners class, but everyone else had snowboarded before or knew how to skateboard and so they were progressing faster than me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If your snowboard is set up in anywhere near duck stance, you should be able to try riding switch without putting any effort into swapping the bindings. If you're actually regular, it'll take you one run to notice how much better that feels.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

In my humble opinioni, if you don't feel so much difference between regular and goofy, learn turns in both ways. You will reach a point where it will become obvious your favorite foot. At the beginning I did not know which foot I preferred, as I never skated and in each of suggested exercises I was thinking too hard and I was not able to do it naturally. So I learned the basics of 4 turns and in a short time I realized I was regular.

Another option widely available now is to use a scooter (correct name? That things with two wheels and a handle that in their electric version are popular in major cities now). The foot that pushes is the back one.


----------



## Eli_liz (12 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> If your snowboard is set up in anywhere near duck stance, you should be able to try riding switch without putting any effort into swapping the bindings. If you're actually regular, it'll take you one run to notice how much better that feels.


Thanks! That’s helpful. I’ll try it out next time I go


----------



## Eli_liz (12 mo ago)

Maya said:


> In my humble opinioni, if you don't feel so much difference between regular and goofy, learn turns in both ways. You will reach a point where it will become obvious your favorite foot. At the beginning I did not know which foot I preferred, as I never skated and in each of suggested exercises I was thinking too hard and I was not able to do it naturally. So I learned the basics of 4 turns and in a short time I realized I was regular.
> 
> Another option widely available now is to use a scooter (correct name? That things with two wheels and a handle that in their electric version are popular in major cities now). The foot that pushes is the back one.


Yeah I could try a scooter - good idea. 
I think I’ll try turns both ways next time I go. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Set up twin duck at 12 or 15 degrees. Foot or hand dominance does not matter that much...do what is more comfortable or natural. By the push test, you are goofy. My daughter learned regular and rode regular for 2-3 years before she discovered was goofy. Has no problem going either way but prefers goofy.


----------



## nimmi (Dec 21, 2021)

As others have already said, the best way would be to ride a true twin set up in a duck stance and set which feels natural. 

However, if you don't have access to equipment, these two tests have always worked for me and my friends:

1. See which foot do you lift first when you start climbing a flight of stairs. That foot will be forward when riding. Everyone tends to prefer one foot over another, the one that stays planted is the stronger/stabler, and would be in the back.

2. Push/lean test: lean forwards, or ask someone to push you, so that you begin to fall forwards. The foot that you bring forward to stop yourself from falling will also be forward when riding.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Eli_liz said:


> I don’t skateboard or anything similar, but with the push test I catch myself with my right foot and I always step first with my right too. I knew I was regular but forgot that meant I should put my left foot forward on the board, so I’ve been unintentionally practicing goofy and now idk if I should switch or stay!🤦‍♀️
> 
> I too was surprised to get kicked out of a beginners class, but everyone else had snowboarded before or knew how to skateboard and so they were progressing faster than me.


You've got this wrong, the foot you step with first when pushed in the back is the front foot. You stepped with your right foot, that foot is in the front binding, you are goofy.

That push method works really well, source: taught my wife and my kids. Another good method has been mentioned above, if you use a scooter which foot is at the front, and which does the pushing. Maybe borrow a scooter and see what feels the most natural.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I find the thing I'm most useless at in goofy is skating. I can do most stuff regular or goofy (not equally well by any means) but trying to skate with my left foot out is beyond a disaster. I'll not only fall on my face, I'll take out 7-8 other people.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Maya said:


> Have you tried the usual tests to find if you are regular or goofy? I think best one is to know which foot you use to stay on a skateboard and ehich foot you use to push. The one in the skate is your front foot.
> Note that regular means that your front foot is the left.
> 
> Aside from this, how can you get kicked out a course for beginners? Having people notvgood at snowboarding in a beginner course is to be expected...


I'm goofy and skateboard pushing with my right foot???


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> I'm goofy and skateboard pushing with my right foot???


Are you skating mongo? That is when you push with your front foot. Looks kinda weird.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

All the tests say I should be goofy, & I skate & use the lift goofy, but I ride regular. Ignore the tests & just do what feels more natural for you; some of us are just weird.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

The most reliable test I have come across so far is for something else entirely, but I have yet to see it fail: 
Stand with your feet in line, one foot behind the other, so that the big toe of the rear foot touches the heel of the front foot. 
Cross your arms.
Close your eyes.
Hold your balance.
This will be significantly easier to do either with the right or left foot in front. That foot also goes in front on your snowboard (unless you set up a neutral stance, of course).


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Learn both, problem solved.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Are you skating mongo? That is when you push with your front foot. Looks kinda weird.
> 
> View attachment 161159


Yep


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> Yep


Yeah so it's about your leading foot more than what you push with. Same theory applies.

I hope you don't skate your snowboard mongo!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Yeah so it's about your leading foot more than what you push with. Same theory applies.
> 
> I hope you don't skate your snowboard mongo!


I guess I started this when I was a young kid. Being Goofy and you're right footed it allowed me to push with the strongest leg on a skate board. It feels okay riding like this.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Mongo Is a funny word for me!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Maya said:


> Mongo Is a funny word for me!


Wear it like a badge of Honour.


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

My right leg is stronger, I step on my right foot when pushed... still I prefer riding regular (with left foot in front). For me it came out when I was riding the T-bar. It never worked with a goofy stance. As many others said before, just feel what is more comfortable when riding and then you can use that foot more.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Most people are right footed for kicking sports like football, so regular riders are already pushing with their stronger foot. It’s an interesting topic!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

How about the sock footed slide on hardwood floor test? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Scalpelman said:


> How about the sock footed slide on hardwood floor test?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as being outside in the Winter: a section of ice appears and you take a run at it and slide. Which foot is forward?


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> I guess I started this when I was a young kid. Being Goofy and you're right footed it allowed me to push with the strongest leg on a skate board. It feels okay riding like this.


That's curious. I am regular, but my stronger foot/leg is the left one. Recently I did some ezercises that were something like stand on one foot and bend the knee and I was definitely stronger with the left foot/leg. Also it was easier to do because I am better in balancing myself when the right foot is the one moving around.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Oldman said:


> Same as being outside in the Winter: a section of ice appears and you take a run at it and slide. Which foot is forward?


The issue with all those tests is that if you think to what you are doing, you can override your natural movement and it becomes useless.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

For newbies the best idea is to get a twin, set up duck stance and learn both ways. So much easier to learn switch at an early stage than after things are ingrained in the cerebellum. I’m in the opposite camp now struggling to ride switch. But at least my quest to learn switch got me back on a skateboard after 20 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Maya said:


> The issue with all those tests is that if you think to what you are doing, you can override your natural movement and it becomes useless.


That’s why the surprise push from behind test on noobs works best! 😆


----------

